#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  BIT Mesra btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*BIT Mesra btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:
*



*BIT Mesra Year of Establishment:* 1955.


*BIT Mesra Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*BIT Mesra Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Birsa Munda Airport, Ranchi
*Distance from Airport :* 25 km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Ranchi Junction Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 17 km

*
BIT Mesra Branches In Engineering:*
BiotechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer ScienceElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringChemical & Polymer Engineering
Production Engineering*
BIT Mesra B-Tech CutOff 2013-2014:*

*Institute*
*Branch*
*Category*
*PwD Status*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*

Birla Institute of Technology ,Mesra Ranchi
Architecture
GE
False
HOMESTATE
14213

Birla Institute of Technology ,Mesra Ranchi
Architecture
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
3956

Birla Institute of Technology ,Mesra Ranchi
Architecture
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
17059

Birla Institute of Technology ,Mesra Ranchi
Architecture
ST
False
HOMESTATE
75164

Birla Institute of Technology ,Mesra Ranchi
Architecture
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
22670

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Bio Technology
GE
False
HOMESTATE
187989

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Bio Technology
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
34334

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Bio Technology
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
372729

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
GE
False
HOMESTATE
33915

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
19125

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
SC
False
HOMESTATE
98267

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
157920

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
ST
False
HOMESTATE
355631

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
200537

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Civil Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
23984

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Civil Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
15548

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Civil Engineering
GE
True
HOMESTATE
188498

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Civil Engineering
GE
True
OTHERSTATE
286658

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Civil Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
138516

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Civil Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
123917

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Civil Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
307618

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Civil Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
121974

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering (Plastic & Polymer )
GE
False
HOMESTATE
44511

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering (Plastic & Polymer )
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
25607

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Chemical Engineering (Plastic & Polymer )
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
173282

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Computer Science & Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
10898

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Computer Science & Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
9837

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Computer Science & Engineering
GE
True
HOMESTATE
211917

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Computer Science & Engineering
GE
True
OTHERSTATE
239599

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Computer Science & Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
126885

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Computer Science & Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
91864

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Computer Science & Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
322164

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Computer Science & Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
142268

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
18442

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
12813

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
True
HOMESTATE
434540

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
True
OTHERSTATE
449583

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
426264

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
124161

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
373437

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
157947

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
20804

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
13360

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
173304

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
123427

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
299060

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
161134

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Information Technology
GE
False
HOMESTATE
23789

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Information Technology
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
14452

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Information Technology
GE
True
HOMESTATE
379167

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Information Technology
GE
True
OTHERSTATE
388569

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Information Technology
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
144255

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Information Technology
ST
False
HOMESTATE
380185

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Information Technology
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
160782

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Mechanical Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
19904

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Mechanical Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
13064

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Mechanical Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
143998

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Mechanical Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
100351

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Mechanical Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
216106

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Mechanical Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
157260

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Production Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
30264

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Production Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
20551

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Production Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
133161

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Production Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
342194

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi
Production Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
574223






*BIT Mesra Fee Structure For Engineering 2014-2015:*

*Fee Structure for B.E. & B. Pharm Programmes at BIT Mesra*

Particulars
1st Sem
2nd Sem
3rdSem
4th Sem
5th Sem
6th Sem
7th Sem
8th Sem

Institute Fee
69000
69000
74500
74500
80000
80000
86000
86000

Development Fee
5000
5000
5000
5000
5500
5500
6000
6000

Institute Exam Fee
3500
3500
4000
4000
4500
4500
5000
5000

Total
77500
77500
83500
83500
90000
90000
97000
97000

Hostel Seat Rent*, Electricity and Transport etc.
12500
12500
13500
13500
14500
14500
15500
15500




*Additional amount to be paid at the time of Admission:
*
(i) Admission Fee (One time only) = Rs. 15,000/-
(ii) Caution Money (One time only-Refundable)=Rs. 10,000/-
Total Rs. 25,000/-

*
BIT Mesra Engineering Placements 2014:*





*BIT Mesra Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
*Campus:*
780-acre (3.2 km2) campusBuilt up covered area exceeding 840,000 sq ft (78,000 m2)Golden Jubilee auditorium as well as a Mini auditoriumPA-RAM 10000 super computer100 M bit/s LAN Connection in all BIT hostels roomsR&D building housing computer and scientific labs.Post OfficeIndian Railways Reservation CounterA three storied library. There is a separate internet facility inside the library in order to let students read IEEE and other journalsU CO Bank branch with an ATM.State Bank of India ATMICICI Bank ATM16 bed hospital.Lord Shiva templeBuses run between campus and Ranchi city, from 0600 hrs to 1900 hrs, at regular intervals.Co-operative shops.Food canteen.Medical Stores.*Central library:*

The BIT Central Library serves as a model of an evolving and dynamic facility in technical learning since 1955. The library, as an established knowledge hub that is conveniently accessible by those associated with the University, has a major contribution in making BIT an internationally top ranked Academic & Research driven institution.

The Library’s collection comprises hybrid resources (Print & Electronic) in the filed of science and technology, engineering, pharmacy, management and hotel management. The Library also has a separate Internet section consisting of a number of networked terminals for providing recent and most comprehensive access to e-journals and other e-reference resources to the faculty, students and staff under Intranet and Internet environment. The Central library has automated all its routine activities through library software called “LIBSYS” and also extended the scope of various services like CD-ROM database search, OPAC and Web based OPAC.

*Other Facilities at the BIT Campus: 
*
In addition to on-campus hostel arrangements, students have access to plenty of facilities for learning, recreation as well as sports activities within the grounds of BIT Mesra. The stately campus is self-contained in every sense with well-thought out provisions appointed for every need of the campus residents, be it the students, faculty or other staff members.

Facilities include two auditoriums that can accommodate as many as 2,500 people. This is an ideal venue for cultural events organized by the student community. The Institute has a well-appointed Gymnasium, indoor game facilities and extensive playgrounds for pursuing various outdoor sports. The campus also has two canteens and several other eating options within the premises. As young people mostly prefer to hang out in groups, all the campus eateries are very popular gathering zones. In addition, the Institute maintains three Guest Houses for accommodating guests appropriately.

The Campus has a Shopping Complex and consists of the Co-operative Stores in addition to the stationery shop, tailoring units, cafeterias etc. These provide for the daily requirements of the campus of nearly 5,000 residents. The construction of a full-fledged Marketing Complex and Cooperative Book Store to meet the growing needs of the Campus has recently been completed. Apart from this, the campus also houses a railway reservation counter and post office for the benefit of the residents.

Significant is the on-campus dispensary that provides for several diagnostic procedures and preventive & curative treatments. Emergency cases that require more specialist attention in intensive care facilities are referred either to the local Rajendra Institute of Medical Sciences, Ranchi or to Apollo Hospital Erba, also in Ranchi. A Doctor from the campus Health Centre accompanies the patient in case of an emergency. The Institute maintains a liaison with the doctors of these two hospitals. The campus Dispensary-cum-Health Centre also provides free treatment and supply of medicines to residents of local villages in the region.

*BIT Mesra Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The Institute is completely residential with eleven hostels for boys and three separate ones for girls. All student lodging houses are spacious and beautifully laid out amidst a lot greenery.

Each male-student is provided with well-furnished single-accommodation while girls share their accommodation in spacious and adequately furnished rooms. Individual rooms are constructed in a row with a wide veranda for common use running along the length of passage. Common facilities at the hostel include dining halls and common rooms with provision for several indoor games. The reading room in each hostel subscribes to a large number of magazines, periodicals and newspapers. The entertainment hall in each hostel has a colour television set. Each hostel has an independent mess, completely run and managed by the students themselves.

The hostels are a hub of leisure activities. Students are encouraged to pursue a wide range of extra curricular activities and hobbies in their free time and events both entertaining and competitive are arranged quite frequently. Inter-hostel tournaments of indoor and outdoor games, quizzes, competitions and adventure trips are very popular at BIT Mesra.

The ‘Hostel Night’ organized by resident students is a memorable yearly event where students interact with the faculty members amidst cultural programmes and a lot of fun in a shared mood of festivity.

*BIT Mesra Address:*

 Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi, Jharkhand 835215, India.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Calicut btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Warangal Btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Mesra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## dheeraj71

its running on bits pilani name as name is similar otherwise its an avg. college nothing special better die for nits

----------

